# Home made meat grinder feed tray



## fliptetlow (May 26, 2018)

So I borrowed a meat grinder from a buddy on mine and somewhere along the way he lost the feed tray.  It was a first gen Cabala's grinder and had no luck finding a replacement that would fit. 

I bought a heavy duty Aluminium pan and had 2 1/4" aluminium tube in stock. The tube had to be turned down to 2 1/8" fit into the grinder, so a little lathe work, small mark from a mishap but does not matter for function. Hole saw the tray for the tube and welded top and bottom, fits great.


----------



## nanuk (May 26, 2018)

nice work!


----------

